# New kayaking t-shirts



## Adayak (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey everyone -

We just added four new kayaking/rafting/canoeing tees to our paddling category. And I created a 15% off coupon special for Mountain Buzz members. Use the coupon: *mbuzz *during checkout. Expires June 30, 2010.

Check the tees out - Kayaking/Rafting Shirts & Clothing - Organic Kayaking T-Shirts

Here are two of them. PM/post if you have any questions.


----------



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

Really like them Adayak

We now have ober 150 designs on a wide range of topics. Our new store also includes a t-shirt designer letting you make your own customised club wear.

Kayak Capers

All the best.


----------

